# Punderson Ice



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone check out Punderson Ice? I checked last Sat and was about inch to two inches.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

As of Friday 1/22, it's still NO GOOD


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok - thank you. Sure is taking a while. I was surprised the whole lake was frozen last Sat and thought it would make progress this week. Maybe by next weekend. 

Sounds like nothing is go this weekend. Sure hope we get some good ice. Nice cold night temps tonight through this week. Have to make us, unless snow insulates it.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'm hoping to get out at Punderson soon too. Update please if anyone makes it out there and ice thickness


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Brother just drove by and said there are people out there


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Does anyone know the nearest place around Geauga co Punderson area to get maggots or waxworms?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Pet suplies plus in chardon for waxworms. They are pricey. Grand river bait and tackle for maggots he may have waxworms also.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I've heard there are some Amish guys in Middlefield that run their own little bait store I don't have any contact information I'll try to find out those sooner than later


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I would love to find that out, thank you!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I just found out the name of the Amish bait shop.

Detweiler Outboard, Girdled Rd


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

OptOutside440 said:


> I'm hoping to get out at Punderson soon too. Update please if anyone makes it out there and ice thickness


I’m fishing Punderson now for the first time. Ice is about 4 inches there have been about 20 guys here since I got here at 8 I’ve seen one 18 inch cat and some gills but I haven’t caught a thing


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Good luck! I am going to make it out tomorrow.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

OptOutside440 said:


> I just found out the name of the Amish bait shop.
> 
> Detweiler Outboard, Girdled Rd


great place, been there a few times.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Eyes on te ice said:


> I’m fishing Punderson now for the first time. Ice is about 4 inches there have been about 20 guys here since I got here at 8 I’ve seen one 18 inch cat and some gills but I haven’t caught a thing


How far out are you? Just curious? Was going to try it there this afternoon, but it sounds slow.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I would love a report from today, I'm hoping to make it out this week. I'm planning on using gulp alive waxies and maggots.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Was out today from 1230 till 4, went out of the beach about half way to the point on the other side, everyone else was north of me off the beach. Was in 15ft of water with 4.5 inch of ice. Tried different spoons and jigs tipped with plastics and powerbait with no luck, had fish on the flasher thru the day but no bites. Saw 3 snow mobiles come on the lake by the beach, thought it was electric only lake but I don't know if they are allowed.🤷‍♂️


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

That's definitely not allowed. I reported one going across the lake across from St Helens once and the park dispatcher said it wasn't allowed, but with 1 park ranger covering Punderson, Mosquito, and Pymatuning...I am pretty sure people get away with a lot. Thanks for the report.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah I didn't think it was allowed and the sign for the snowmobile trail said it was closed also, thought about calling but just kept jigging. Might go again tomorrow not sure yet.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

OptOutside440 said:


> That's definitely not allowed. I reported one going across the lake across from St Helens once and the park dispatcher said it wasn't allowed, but with 1 park ranger covering Punderson, Mosquito, and Pymatuning...I am pretty sure people get away with a lot. Thanks for the report.


That is all they have now is 1 ranger for 3 parks. That is very sad. Sure was a lot different when I was growing up in the 70’s and 80’s living in Newbury. 

Also - tried for about 2 hours today and caught a few bluegills. Not a fast bite.


----------



## Eyes on te ice (Dec 7, 2018)

OptOutside440 said:


> I would love a report from today, I'm hoping to make it out this week. I'm planning on using gulp alive waxies and maggots.


I fished for 7 hours and I didn't catch a thing, " But hey I was fishing" so I was happy. I marked a lot of fish and follows but only had tiny nibbles. I fished to the north of the beach in 9 to 15 fow. I will take any pointers on that lake that anyone is willing to share. It was the first time I fised it but as Arnold says " I will be back"!


----------



## wivywoo (Apr 30, 2012)

OptOutside440 said:


> That's definitely not allowed. I reported one going across the lake across from St Helens once and the park dispatcher said it wasn't allowed, but with 1 park ranger covering Punderson, Mosquito, and Pymatuning...I am pretty sure people get away with a lot. Thanks for the report.


I have never fished at Punderson, but regarding the snowmobile, they are allowed on that lake according to a response I got back from ODNR park ranger. I recently purchased a Snowdog and sent an inquiry to the state to see if it was legal on mosquito. This is the reply I got back:

I took a look at the Snowdog and wow what a great accessory for ice fishing; unfortunately, Mosquito Lake is an US Army Corps of Engineers lake and as such, motorized vehicles are not permitted on the ice. Other lakes in the area that do allow motorized vehicles and snowmobiles on the frozen waters include; Portage Lake State Park and Punderson State Park.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

set-the-drag said:


> I've heard there are some Amish guys in Middlefield that run their own little bait store I don't have any contact information I'll try to find out those sooner than later


Do you have a phone number?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Negative talked to my buddy at work sounds like more of a people just know the guy type deal?? He didn't have a number or anything he just said he's heard about it. Idk im considering becoming a local supplier for the winter. I can handle doing waxies and maggots id think. Maybe just have to have a order the day before and id leave it out or something idk i hate i live by 2 lakes and no bait stores


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

What about Great Lakes in Middlefield when they're in Bainbridge at least they had waxy's and maggots and stuff like that I know they don't have minnows


----------



## Randy G (Mar 31, 2019)

I am a avid ice fishermen here in Maine and from that area originally, you might try live bait suspended about 2 1/2 feet up from the bottom. This usually catches crappie and perch. Best place to fish after first ice is about 25 feet of water if it is iced over in that area. Good Luck.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

OptOutside440 said:


> I just found out the name of the Amish bait shop.
> 
> Detweiler Outboard, Girdled Rd


I just called Detweiler's , they have maggots, waxworms and some minnows. 440 6934912


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thats it! My buddy said the name when he first found out about it but couldn't remember the name today


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

OptOutside440 said:


> Does anyone know the nearest place around Geauga co Punderson area to get maggots or waxworms?


Try Drugmart in Chesterland. They have a small fridge with bait.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Usually it's only worms


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> Usually it's only worms


Their website says the Chester storm has waxworms for $2.49


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Huh well ill have to take a look then


----------



## Beetle bailey (Jan 27, 2021)

How's the ice by campgrounds


----------



## Burley (Aug 11, 2020)

Looking toward spring. If anyone has any feedback or ideas regarding a possible fishing pier near the the marina area let me know. Trying to get one built at the entrance of the channel with access to the deeper water in the 1st bay.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Burley said:


> Looking toward spring. If anyone has any feedback or ideas regarding a possible fishing pier near the the marina area let me know. Trying to get one built at the entrance of the channel with access to the deeper water in the 1st bay.


This is a Punderson ice thread. Start another on open water. 

Looking foward to a long ice season and then you can have spring!


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Has anyone been out today or yesterday and have a measurement for ice thickness?


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

I am probably going on Friday and can give you an idea. Although if East Harbor is good, then will be going there. That place is a panfish fishery. Fun place to go.

I like Punderson as it is so peaceful, but the fishing will never be like an East Harbor in size or quantity or variety. Except for the trout.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

I might hit Pundo tomorrow. Not sure yet. Kicking around a few places.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I'll be either at Punderson or Ladue


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Heading to punderson in the AM and see what’s biting..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Please give an update on ice thickness. Should be out there some point today. Buddy talked me out of Ladue saying he drove by all week and there has been dark spots and cracks until just a day or so ago.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

We fished straight out and to the left of the beach access and ice was thicker than last Sunday. A couple people walked out from the marina too. No one has ventured to the right of the beach area.

Fishing was very slow. Only got about 14 keeper bluegill and a keeper crappie and we were there all day. Marked a lot of fish, but from the camera looked like big schools of I think shiners.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Gizzard shad is what they were


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

set-the-drag said:


> Gizzard shad is what they were


Thanks - they were ever where. Usually scared the other fish away. Never knew Punderson had so many of them. We did not see any trout on the camera.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They will die off this spring. They are in breeding cycle now and the lack of o2 in the water exhaust them and they die its pretty nasty the shore will be loaded. Happens every few years in most l


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We fished straight out of the beach Saturday. 4 bass and 20 to 30 gills 16 feet. State park/watercraft officer was checking licenses.


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

fishingful said:


> We fished straight out of the beach Saturday. 4 bass and 20 to 30 gills 16 feet. State park/watercraft officer was checking licenses.


I couldn’t believe that officer had no safety equipment with him and he was dressed like it was spring. He walked on from the campground not a care in the world!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

We talked with him for a while. He was saying he follows the tracks. He did weigh like a buck 10 lol


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

fishingful said:


> We talked with him for a while. He was saying he follows the tracks. He did weigh like a buck 10 lol


Hahaha! Yeah that’s true! If I was that light maybe I could fish thinner ice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 75slick (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a heads up went to lucky's yesterday they are stocked up on waxworms and magots


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Good I'll stop there after work


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

75slick said:


> Just a heads up went to lucky's yesterday they are stocked up on waxworms and magots


75slick i'm heading to Ladue this after noon and need bait, where would lucky's be? Thank you for the info!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

On 44 by little punderscum


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

set-the-drag said:


> On 44 by little punderscum


Thanks!


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Fished Ladue from 12 til 5:00, 20 crappie- 1 perch. They were all to small.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

You fish the road bed?


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

set-the-drag said:


> You fish the road bed?


I was just off the South side of the sunken bridge. My buddy was more at North side and caught perch.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah probably all dinks to right? All i ever caught out there small perch and gills


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Fished Punderson today ice was good, fishing wasn't. Caught a 12" bass.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

SportTroller said:


> Fished Punderson today ice was good, fishing wasn't. Caught a 12" bass.


Was that you in the red Eskimo shanty? I went running at Punderson yesterday and saw it out on the lake wishing I had more time before work to be fishing too. I am probably going to try Mosquito or Pymatuning this weekend. Even though Punderson and Ladue are really close...I would rather up the odds in actually catching some fish.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Told you opt stay away from that desert out from the boat house. Go south a little bit more walking but better production


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

Has anyone walked from the beach all the way south in front of the boardwalk yet? I’m going Saturday and will spud it out, just curious if anyone else has.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

From what I remember, most of the good spots at LaDue were a good/walk drag.


----------



## Beetle bailey (Jan 27, 2021)

Anyone getting into any trout??? I'm heading up sat afternoon


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

fishwithsons said:


> Has anyone walked from the beach all the way south in front of the boardwalk yet? I’m going Saturday and will spud it out, just curious if anyone else has.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was at the beach area on Saturday and saw a group walk to the fishing pier, but not all the way down by the walkway. And no one had a spud bar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Beetle bailey said:


> Anyone getting into any trout??? I'm heading up sat afternoon


I have been out three times and not trout yet. Surprised - as was expecting to get at least one.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Try to be a quiet as possible they spook there easily and see a lot of "bait" as natural as possible should help


----------



## fishwithsons (Oct 17, 2014)

set-the-drag said:


> Try to be a quiet as possible they spook there easily and see a lot of "bait" as natural as possible should help


I had something hooked on Saturday near the bowl in front of the camping area fishing dock. Near 20’ fow. Took my minnow pretty hard. It got off before I could see it but it felt like a trout the way it fought. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

That area is where i have caught most of my trout but that was casting spoons havent iced over there but have a feeling it would be the place id go


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

OptOutside440 said:


> Was that you in the red Eskimo shanty? I went running at Punderson yesterday and saw it out on the lake wishing I had more time before work to be fishing too. I am probably going to try Mosquito or Pymatuning this weekend. Even though Punderson and Ladue are really close...I would rather up the odds in actually catching some fish.


No, my shanty is blue, i was north of him.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

SportTroller said:


> No, my shanty is blue, i was north of him.


That was me in the Eskimo hub shelter. set up in 12' a few decent gills, lots of good solid marks cruising through most of the time i was out there. Did you do any good?


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

How is the ice on the channel at the boat launch?


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

So a old timer told me he would do good on a ice hair jig 1/16 with a power bait egg and flutter spoon with a minnow head but like me he hasn't iced there in a while he said 15 or so and thats when stock was still going


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> That was me in the Eskimo hub shelter. set up in 12' a few decent gills, lots of good solid marks cruising through most of the time i was out there. Did you do any good?


I went and jigged your spot before i left, caught a 12" bass. that was it.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Was on Punderson most of today. Only caught 3 keepers. Very slow, but still great to be on the ice!


----------



## surfnturf (Jan 28, 2014)

Was there also, marked lots but couldn’t figure out what they wanted to eat


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Fished Punderson for probably the last time on Sat. There was still about 8 to 9 inches of ice then, but on the way back in the top was getting soft. Fishing was fairly slow and only kept 8 bluegills. Sure was great to be out. Such a peaceful place to ice fish.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

DBV said:


> Fished Punderson for probably the last time on Sat. There was still about 8 to 9 inches of ice then, but on the way back in the top was getting soft. Fishing was fairly slow and only kept 8 bluegills. Sure was great to be out. Such a peaceful place to ice fish.


Did you notice any open water anywhere on punderson? With that report i doubt it


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Don lane said:


> Did you notice any open water anywhere on punderson? With that report i doubt it


None that I could see. I was out in the channel to the far left from the beach access. Someone walked out from the marina and also some one was from the campgrounds. 

Have not been back since then, so not sure how the ice held up. Couple of cold nights/days coming.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

DBV said:


> None that I could see. I was out in the channel to the far left from the beach access. Someone walked out from the marina and also some one was from the campgrounds.
> 
> Have not been back since then, so not sure how the ice held up. Couple of cold nights/days coming.


Punderson is always the last lake to open up, cause it's colder there due to the location. I mean its possible it breaks mid next week, but i doubt it and then it will be cold at night again. I may check it out Thursday and have 44 bridge at ladue as backup, as long as some water opens up i usually do good there for bass, catfish and gills early, just need somewhere open cause they will move in cause its warmer. Thanks for the read 40 minute drive so not looking forward to going if i cant find a spot anywhere open lol.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Don lane said:


> Punderson is always the last lake to open up, cause it's colder there due to the location. I mean its possible it breaks mid next week, but i doubt it and then it will be cold at night again. I may check it out Thursday and have 44 bridge at ladue as backup, as long as some water opens up i usually do good there for bass, catfish and gills early, just need somewhere open cause they will move in cause its warmer. Thanks for the read 40 minute drive so not looking forward to going if i cant find a spot anywhere open lol.


Sounds like a plan. I drive about an hour and 10 mins too, so always good to have the help from others on conditions. I grew up about a mile from Punderson, so used to know it very well. Such a beautiful park and lake. Used to catch a lot of crappies in the spring too.


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

DBV said:


> Sounds like a plan. I drive about an hour and 10 mins too, so always good to have the help from others on conditions. I grew up about a mile from Punderson, so used to know it very well. Such a beautiful park and lake. Used to catch a lot of crappies in the spring too.


Do you know anything about perch there? Never caught as a kid and last year id get about 1 or 2 a trip while fishing for gills and catfish. Ill post an update next thursday, not optimistic but wont know if there is open water if you dont go and ill be about halfway there seeing my grandma so might as well toss a pole in the car and hope there is open water or ladue as a backup


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

No perch there. Under the bridges at ladue are open


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

Awesome, thanks for the ladue report. Will definitely at least have somewhere to fish hopefully Thursday, though i bet the bridges will be packed!!!!

I attached pictures from the boardwalk when i was trout fishing early may. I was shocked. I asked a regular and he said he caught some perch the week prior off the campground docks. I had never caught any in 20 plus years fishing, took a 15 year break and was shocked cause 3 of the 4 trips i caught 1 or 2 perch (same spot and very well might of been the same w fish cause i released them)


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Same - caught a couple really nice perch ice fishing this year. One was 12.5 inches. We caught some growing up, but they were always small. Too bad there was not a lot more.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Hmmm someone must have put some in there ive never caught any although never really fished for panfish there always trout so i may hve just not noticed


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

set-the-drag said:


> Hmmm someone must have put some in there ive never caught any although never really fished for panfish there always trout so i may hve just not noticed


Its a recent thing. I never had caught a one as a kid, nor did my dad or buddy. He didnt believe me , so i took the pictures. 

Think you are right, maybe someone dumped in or got mixed in with a minnow bucket. That's cool to see a couple come from the ice, unfortunately i don't think u can catch more than that in a day, still strange to me


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

DBV said:


> Same - caught a couple really nice perch ice fishing this year. One was 12.5 inches. We caught some growing up, but they were always small. Too bad there was not a lot more.


Didnt see you say u caught some growing up. Weird they havent reproduced well, or maybe they stick to the real deep water?


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Don lane said:


> Didnt see you say u caught some growing up. Weird they havent reproduced well, or maybe they stick to the real deep water?


We did catch smaller perch when fishing for trout during ice season. They were always located towards the end of the lake by 44 in deeper water. That was back in the late 70’s and 80’s. So, they have always been in the lake, just not a lot. They also in Emerald lake too, again just not a lot. So, not surprising you are catching them off the board walk.

Was surprised to see bigger ones this year and really surprised to see them in the channel. Wish they had a larger population.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Anyone remember them stocking musky in there?


----------



## Don lane (Jun 15, 2020)

At punderson????


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

fishing pole said:


> Anyone remember them stocking musky in there?


No. Have only seen grass pike.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

As a kid I remember catching a smallish fish (10-12) inches at the boathouse and the ranger telling me it was a small musky and that they were stocking them. That was probably 1979-80. If I remember right I think he said it was a tiger musky


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Not sure if anyone noticed but they tore down the marina bait shop building. They will no longer rent boats out, just kayaks at the campground. This will take less pressure off the lake and I'm happy about that.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

Yes - strange they did that during Covid when that activity was up. They also took away all of the restrooms. Don’t get that at all. 

Anyone ice fishing Punderson this weekend or is it done?


----------

